
In Brazil, Major New Corruption Scandals Engulf the Faction That Impeached Dilma - lobster_johnson
https://theintercept.com/2016/11/25/in-brazil-major-new-corruption-scandals-engulf-the-faction-that-impeached-dilma/
======
neves
The saddest fact is that it was obvious that would happen. The worst is still
to come :-(

